# Flounder



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Mostly undersized Pompano and Bluefish this morning, but I did get lunch.


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Yummm!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That ought to make some fine sandwiches.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Can't beat a surf flounder congrats.
1st or 2nd sand bar?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

1st. Gold Johnson spoon.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I hooked up on a flounder using a gold spoon crazy. I lost mine because I was playing around


----------

